# Dish 6000, DirecTv Samsung T160



## Jackal (Jun 10, 2003)

Will either of these HD receivers process an OTA signal without being activated by their respective services? 

Thanks,

Jackal


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish 6000 will, only gotcha is that you will still need to have a dish pointed at the satellite.


----------



## Jackal (Jun 10, 2003)

invaliduser88 said:


> Dish 6000 will, only gotcha is that you will still need to have a dish pointed at the satellite.


Thanks.

Jackal


----------

